# Free!



## Palladium (Feb 2, 2013)

Anybody got any use for blank (Stripped) cpu packages?


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow - perfect as skipping stones at your local pond
or for use in computer art. 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 2, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Irons2 (Feb 2, 2013)

They make great hones for putting a fine edge on a Knife Blade.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 2, 2013)

Just wanted to share something cool i found in my tool box that comes in great for refining. I use one of these to break ceramic chips and to punch out cpu cores.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkYGE5U0FYE[/youtube]


----------



## joem (Feb 2, 2013)

Are there fine filaments of gold within the ceramic?


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2013)

If anyone is looking for this type of material on a regular basis PM or email me:

[email protected]

I also have loads of intact tungsten heat spreaders of all sizes and shapes.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Just wanted to share something cool i found in my tool box that comes in great for refining. I use one of these to break ceramic chips and to punch out cpu cores.
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkYGE5U0FYE[/youtube]


That's a really cool tool. Thanks for sharing the video. I can think of plenty of uses for them too.

Kevin


----------



## Palladium (Feb 5, 2013)

OK! 10 lbs gone and i got about 20-25 lbs left. If there's no more people interested then to the garbage they will go.


----------



## tek4g63 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Palladium (Feb 6, 2013)

Phone lines are open and operators are standing by. Better get you order in before August. :mrgreen: 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fps7GpVwzQA[/youtube]


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 15, 2013)

I trust you guys know there's a ready market for tungsten carbide? I expect tungsten in any form will have a respectable scrap value. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 17, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> I trust you guys know there's a ready market for tungsten carbide? I expect tungsten in any form will have a respectable scrap value.
> 
> Harold



I'm glad I've been saving mine up ! Of course the cpu heat spreaders are tungsten (W) copper alloy, and most of the copper is gone after they are processed correctly. I can tell you one thing for sure, W is one heavy element! I like to keep them whole and unbroken if at all possible. It's fascinating how many different shapes of heat spreaders there are.

Steve


----------



## joem (Feb 18, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > I trust you guys know there's a ready market for tungsten carbide? I expect tungsten in any form will have a respectable scrap value.
> ...



Hi Steve
Do you have a picture of these?


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a small sample of what I have on hand:

Tungsten Top Plate Photo

I would love to find a buyer that wanted a bunch of these.

Steve


----------

